# 3G carrier and rates for Canada settled yet?



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I did do a search, but can't find what I'm looking for.

Would anyone mind catching me up on "where we are" in terms of rates/options/providers for the iPad's 3G in Canada?

Is there ANY hope that Canada will have (maybe not now but eventually) a PAYGO data option as AT&T is providing in the US?

I'm *really* pleased about the US paygo option, as that's perfect for those of us who have to travel there periodically.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

There are no official numbers for Canada as of yet, and the iPad is a minimum of 6 weeks away from release in Canada.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, Lars. Was just afraid I'd missed something.

I'm pretty well settled on getting a 3G model as the AT&T thing is *perfect* for me and my periodic visits to the states. Still trying to decide on what size.


----------



## shabbasuraj (Jul 22, 2005)

My close sources at ROBBERS tell me that they are doing everything they can to RESIST the plan that SJ received from AT&T. ROBBERS is demanding a plan that involves.. multiyear CONTRACT and 1 gig of data for OVER $30 and Apple is just bewildered with ROBBERS.

Thus no iPad 3G annoucement, so it looks like we will be only getting a wifi version, at official US launch.


















..


(allegedly)


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Rogers is completely useless, and I think they've lost all bargaining chips they had with Apple (if they had any in the first place).

The 3GS is still impossible to order online at rogers.com, and stock is up and down.

Bell and Telus now have a better network in many provinces - I think Apple should approach them and hook up the AT&T-like deal with them if Rogers is sticking to their Robbers attitude.

I REALLY want out of my Rogers contract - reception is terrible (I get no service at my parents, my in-laws, and my sister's place, as well as in my basement), and I really want to go back with Telus.


Either way, I don't think the 3G version is worth the extra cost up front plus the data fee since I have an iPhone. I may end up getting an iPad for couch surfing and the wifi version will suffice.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

shabbasuraj said:


> My close sources at ROBBERS tell me that they are doing everything they can to RESIST the plan that SJ received from AT&T. ROBBERS is demanding a plan that involves.. multiyear CONTRACT and 1 gig of data for OVER $30 and Apple is just bewildered with ROBBERS.
> 
> Thus no iPad 3G annoucement, so it looks like we will be only getting a wifi version, at official US launch.


Good grief. I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case. If true, that Rogers would prefer to earn $0 on wifi only iPad sales than earn something from the 3G version even if it isn't one of their highway robbery multiyear contracts for a pittance of data at obscene prices only goes to show how backward thinking and innovation lacking the telecommunications industry in Canada is.

Since Apple already does iPhone business with Bell and Telus, it's quite possible that Apple's looking into an iPad data agreement with those companies as well. It will be interesting to see what eventually happens with it since it'll be indicative of the way the mobile phone industry's going in Canada.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I've contacted all three majors, and they decline to comment entirely - which is usually code for "we're in talks, but we can't say anything."

My guess is that at least one major will bite with a plan roughly similar to AT&T's in price, but with a cap (if still reasonable, like 1GB). If the others aren't already onboard by that point, they will be soon after. Too much money to leave on the table.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> My close sources at ROBBERS tell me that they are doing everything they can to RESIST the plan that SJ received from AT&T. ROBBERS is demanding a plan that involves.. multiyear CONTRACT and 1 gig of data for OVER $30 and Apple is just bewildered with ROBBERS.
> 
> Thus no iPad 3G annoucement, so it looks like we will be only getting a wifi version, at official US launch.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the ROBBERS I know & hate...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Still trying to decide on what size.


That's what I hate about Apple more than anything else, is how they offer so many frickin configurations.

IMO, they should have just offered at most 3 configurations:

a) Wifi + 3G + 16GB
b) Wifi + 3G + 32GB
c) Wifi + 3G + 64GB

I mean, really. Was it really necessary to offer a Wifi-only device? How much does the inclusion of 3G cost Apple? Not that much I imagine. More of the same head games they used to do with 13" aluminim Macbook configurations. Entry level no backlit keyboard so you have to spend $400 more even if you don't necessarily want a bigger hard drive or faster processor. They finally got that straight and offer it in both models.

I really wish they'd stop f'in with us and just make things simpler already. 6 different configurations is just stupid and totally unnecessary.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I can't remember where I saw that just last week Apple dispatched a team to negotiate rates in Europe. You can expect that a deal is in the works in Canada too.

For what it's worth a friend of mine from New York loved the Rogers network in Toronto and Vancouver. He said AT&T's coverage is terrible.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> I mean, really. Was it really necessary to offer a Wifi-only device? How much does the inclusion of 3G cost Apple? Not that much I imagine. More of the same head games they used to do with 13" aluminim Macbook configurations. Entry level no backlit keyboard so you have to spend $400 more even if you don't necessarily want a bigger hard drive or faster processor. They finally got that straight and offer it in both models.


According to iSuppli's estimates - They say 3G materials + labour costs an extra ~$30.

iSuppli breaks down iPad cost, guess how much 3G costs | GottaBeMobile.com

And the Aluminum MacBook concerns are long over - all 13" MBP models have Backlit keyboards now


----------



## shabbasuraj (Jul 22, 2005)

Bell is gonna get the iPad first.... ROBBERS just was impossible to work with.................... ( i heard)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

shabbasuraj said:


> Bell is gonna get the iPad first.... ROBBERS just was impossible to work with.................... ( i heard)


As long as the rates are reasonable and contract free, I don't care who gets it


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> According to iSuppli's estimates - They say 3G materials + labour costs an extra ~$30.


Even if iSuppli is right -- and they often aren't -- this fails to take into account any fees Apple might be paying AT&T for that sweet no-contract data rate, or many other possible factors.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Even if iSuppli is right -- and they often aren't -- this fails to take into account any fees Apple might be paying AT&T for that sweet no-contract data rate, or many other possible factors.


That's true - we'll all find out when they rip one of these things apart this weekend or shortly thereafter.

Still - I dunno how ~$30 inflates to $100 with AT&T Subsidy?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it isn't like I'm going to carry this thing around really with me, so screw the cellphone companies altogether!

I'll get the wifi version and use wifi. SImple.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

As I stated in another thread _*someone*_ will offer a good deal on month-by-month data access.

@groovetube: It depends on what you're going to be doing with your iPad .. if you're going to use it around the house I agree, but if you are going to haul it around with you I wouldn't even consider not having 3G -- provided someone gives a reasonably good deal for it and you can buy month-by-month.

One thing that would be stellar ... which I think is part of the AT&T plan in the US (but I may be wrong) ... is the ability to buy the smaller data package, but if you go over the limit you are automatically moved up a tier to the unlimited package and billed accordingly -- instead of the alternative that Rogers will do here now, for example, and charge you by the megabyte after you hit the cap, and keep charging you through the eyeballs for it and you end up with a thousand dollar data bill. Pipe dreams? Probably ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> That's true - we'll all find out when they rip one of these things apart this weekend or shortly thereafter.
> 
> Still - I dunno how ~$30 inflates to $100 with AT&T Subsidy?


I doubt there's any AT&T subsidy honestly ... but $30 + regulatory fees + markup probably gets you pretty close to $100. 3G devices have to go through a lot more red tape to hit the market than a wifi device does.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

mguertin;950101
One thing that would be stellar ... which I think is part of the AT&T plan in the US (but I may be wrong) ... is the ability to buy the smaller data package said:


> Rogers and Fido have a 100$ cap on data overages, btw.
> 
> And also, the plan you mention already exists. It starts at 30$/month for 500MB, and automatically charges you 35 or 40 or whatever (I don't know the numbers by heart) if you go over 500MB up to 1GB, and so on. At least on Rogers and Fido, it's there.
> 
> Patrix..


----------

